# !!! Banners in your signature ~ get them here !!!



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

If anyone would like a banner making please can you let me know the following 


any colours
what pictures... any picture of yourself or pets , even pop stars (no porn)
what writing.... with writing i can either use your username , pets names , even quotes, its up to you 
what size .. i do a set size as forums prefer standard sizes , but i can alter the width height depending what you like

you can either put what you would like here or pm your details or even email me if you dont know how to attach pictures on here

thankyou


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

Please would you do one for me?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Cazza1974 said:


> Please would you do one for me?


of course i will , do u want the numbers in aswell ?


----------



## Heather78 (Mar 12, 2011)

Oh go on then, can I have one aswell please? Thankyou


----------



## Guest (May 5, 2011)

Thanks hun it is lush  xx


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Me please!!

without the numbers if its easier to fit??

I love pink, purple and black 

thank you!!


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> of course i will , do u want the numbers in aswell ?


No just the Cazza part will do thanks


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Heather78 said:


> Oh go on then, can I have one aswell please? Thankyou


course u can 



KathrynH said:


> Thanks hun it is lush  xx


your welcome   xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Staysee (Oct 19, 2009)

love it, thank you!!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Staysee said:


> love it, thank you!!!


your welcome


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## bigdaddy (Feb 5, 2011)

love this style that use thanks again for mine :001_smile:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

bigdaddy said:


> love this style that use thanks again for mine :001_smile:


your welcome


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

could I have a banner pleeeeeeeeeease


----------



## ddb2 (Oct 17, 2010)

would it be possible for you to do one for me....i'm sorry if thats cheeky as you dont know me that well (if at all lol)


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

Thank you!! :thumbup:

have repped you


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> Thank you!! :thumbup:
> 
> have repped you


thankyou 



ddb2 said:


> would it be possible for you to do one for me....i'm sorry if thats cheeky as you dont know me that well (if at all lol)





simplysardonic said:


> could I have a banner pleeeeeeeeeease


yes i will do them, just having a break, cant get rid of this cramp lol


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

could I have a banner too please, they are so good


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Donskie said:


> could I have a banner too please, they are so good


yep sure u can


----------



## Cazza1974 (Sep 23, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


>


Thank you


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Cazza1974 said:


> Thank you


your welcome


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


>


thankyoooo it's lovely


----------



## Heather78 (Mar 12, 2011)

Thankyou very much, it's great  xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> thankyoooo it's lovely





Heather78 said:


> Thankyou very much, it's great  xx


your both welcome


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

Please may I have one? Can it just say Lynda? Thank you xxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

LyndaDanny said:


> Please may I have one? Can it just say Lynda? Thank you xxx


leave it with me x


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

Can I have gold and silver please - with diamonte letters


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

Could i have one please smudge? They look fab xxx


----------



## ddb2 (Oct 17, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


>


Thank you huni, ur very clever hope u didnt dream too much about Banners lol x
Just gotta work out how to get it on my page now


----------



## ddb2 (Oct 17, 2010)

Whoop whoop  thanks x


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Kitty_pig said:


> Could i have one please smudge? They look fab xxx


yea, will be on my list for today lol xx



ddb2 said:


> Thank you huni, ur very clever hope u didnt dream too much about Banners lol x
> Just gotta work out how to get it on my page now





ddb2 said:


> Whoop whoop  thanks x


your welcome , and cool u got it on 

no luckily i didnt dream about them lol xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

Erm
I thinkI have got myself a bad name
Can't for the life of me think why


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

and little miss trouble :tongue_smilie:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Erm
> I thinkI have got myself a bad name
> Can't for the life of me think why


your hard work i give u that :blink: :tongue_smilie: :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Have you got any fingers left now after doing all these lovely banners, we all going to be like Mix n Match now, how cool is that.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Have you got any fingers left now after doing all these lovely banners, we all going to be like Mix n Match now, how cool is that.


ive got one more to do for a friend as shes seen these on my facebook but she can wait till tomorrow lol , i got cramp yeaterday by doing a lot of them , all ok now though


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> ive got one more to do for a friend as shes seen these on my facebook but she can wait till tomorrow lol , i got cramp yeaterday by doing a lot of them , all ok now though


I love mine, and Kyle loves his, think he is coming on later to get his one here??? I feel so sick at the mo, I think it is all the build up over the weeks with worry and now adam is cleared my body is relaxing, so making me sickly.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I love mine, and Kyle loves his, think he is coming on later to get his one here??? I feel so sick at the mo, I think it is all the build up over the weeks with worry and now adam is cleared my body is relaxing, so making me sickly.


i bet it is, take it easy xxx


----------



## Donskie (Feb 2, 2011)

Love it, thanks its fab


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Donskie said:


> Love it, thanks its fab


your welcome


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

Well have I done it?


----------



## Kitty_pig (Apr 9, 2011)

thank you its fab! xxxx


----------



## Guest (May 6, 2011)

Thank you for mine!
Just a little question - do you think it would look nice in GREEN


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

erm could i please have one i feel left out now


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Well have I done it?





DoubleTrouble said:


> Thank you for mine!
> Just a little question - do you think it would look nice in GREEN


your welcome madam

lol im saying nothing :lol:



nikki2009 said:


> erm could i please have one i feel left out now


of course u can

would u like just nikki or with the numbers in to ? x


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> your welcome madam
> 
> lol im saying nothing :lol:
> 
> ...


just nikki if possible plz


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

nikki2009 said:


> just nikki if possible plz


will do


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> will do


thankyou


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

im up todate now, so if anyone would like one just shout  , one kind member even gave me a sponsor for doing hers * thankyou *


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

They all look lovely, everyone seem's pleased with theirs. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> They all look lovely, everyone seem's pleased with theirs. xxxxxxxxxxxxxx


im glad lol , good job i love messing about on photoshop hey    xxxx


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

thankyou mine is cool


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

nikki2009 said:


> thankyou mine is cool


your welcome nikki  xx


----------



## StaffieLover1987 (Apr 28, 2011)

i cant find mine!!!!!!!! :cryin:  :cryin:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

StaffieLover1987 said:


> i cant find mine!!!!!!!! :cryin:  :cryin:


goes and looks


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


>


here   ................


----------



## StaffieLover1987 (Apr 28, 2011)

Now ive had a banner made does it just automatically appear under my posts or do i have to change summat??? am confused.com


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

StaffieLover1987 said:


> Now ive had a banner made does it just automatically appear under my posts or do i have to change summat??? am confused.com


you need to either save it to your pc, then upload it to say photobucket and then copy the img code into your sig .... or use the code ive put on here (to get that just go to quote the pic and u will see the code already xx


----------



## StaffieLover1987 (Apr 28, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> you need to either save it to your pc, then upload it to say photobucket and then copy the img code into your sig .... or use the code ive put on here (to get that just go to quote the pic and u will see the code already xx


Think ive done it haha....well we'll c at the end of this post wnt we ha x x


----------



## StaffieLover1987 (Apr 28, 2011)

StaffieLover1987 said:


> Think ive done it haha....well we'll c at the end of this post wnt we ha x x


i give up   x x x x


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

sent u a pm x


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

b.u.m.p :tongue_smilie:


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Smudge *waves*


If your weally weally bored sometime.....would you like to do one one me 

please:001_smile:


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

ME PLEASE 
i would love one


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Smudge *waves*
> 
> If your weally weally bored sometime.....would you like to do one one me
> 
> please:001_smile:





Bulldog200 said:


> ME PLEASE
> i would love one


ohhhhhhh let me think about it !!!!
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
..
.
:lol: of course i will


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

for staffielover1989 










for deb53 , done you 2 diff ones 



















bulldog


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

a little something for bustersmum


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

for a very special lady on here 










welshie   xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

as requested ... a longer one for kath


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> as requested ... a longer one for kath


Thank you hun it is gorgeous, i love it!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> Thank you hun it is gorgeous, i love it!!


your welcome hun   xx


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Wow...! These are fab..!


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

Are you bored by any chance? or have 5 mins free? 

Fancy making one for lil ol' me Pweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzeee x xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

JJAK said:


> Are you bored by any chance? or have 5 mins free?
> 
> Fancy making one for lil ol' me Pweeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeeezzzeee x xx


lol course i can , started these last week , got my own free business running here lol xx

any reference in colour ?


----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

erm, not pink  

Im not a girly girl in the slightest, but anything else goes


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Squeeze said:


> Wow...! These are fab..!


thankyou, would u like one 



JJAK said:


> erm, not pink
> 
> Im not a girly girl in the slightest, but anything else goes


will do


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Brilliant ones Dawnxxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Brilliant ones Dawnxxx


thanks hun   xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

for the united kingdom eurovision entry


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Me loves JJax one,
Just put the two you did for me together and added your name to the side, now to see if it comes up, cross fingers going to click NOW!!!!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Me loves JJax one,
> Just put the two you did for me together and added your name to the side, now to see if it comes up, cross fingers going to click NOW!!!!!


well we can def see you coming now


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> well we can def see you coming now


Good eh! I put them into photobucket added the butterdflies and added a sparkly text with your name in it, sooooo cooooollllllxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Good eh! I put them into photobucket added the butterdflies and added a sparkly text with your name in it, sooooo cooooollllllxxxxxxxxxxxxx


nice one, thankyou for my bit, its lovely  and them butterflies definately add to it


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Big thankyou Smudge and lets see if I've done it right LOL.


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Big thankyou Smudge and lets see if I've done it right LOL.


woop woop you done it lolol


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Big thankyou Smudge and lets see if I've done it right LOL.


yep u def done it :lol: xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## JJAK (May 28, 2010)

morning  

i LOVE my banner, thankyou so much x x


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

JJAK said:


> morning
> 
> i LOVE my banner, thankyou so much x x


your welcome , want any more doing, feel free to give us a shout  xx


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

will you do me one when you have time


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

katie200 said:


> will you do me one when you have time


of course i can , any preference with colour ? would u just like katie or your full username


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> of course i can , any preference with colour ? would u just like katie or your full username


awwww thankyou pink and just katie


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

katie200 said:


> awwww thankyou pink and just katie


leave it with us


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> leave it with us


thankyou


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


>


a big thankyou smudge2009 (((hugs)))


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

katie200 said:


> a big thankyou smudge2009 (((hugs)))


your welcome x


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

for one of my best mates










im now up todate, if anyone else would like one, just let us now , i can write anything as well as usernames  . no rude ones though lol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Bugger, lolol would of loved to of seen a rude one.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Bugger, lolol would of loved to of seen a rude one.


lol can make them if there were allowed in the adult section :lol:

ive got nothing to do now if anyone would like any making (non rude of course :tongue_smilie: )


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> lol can make them if there were allowed in the adult section :lol:
> 
> ive got nothing to do now if anyone would like any making (non rude of course :tongue_smilie: )


would have to keep changing my signature every time I went in and out of adult


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> would have to keep changing my signature every time I went in and out of adult


lmao

i have thought about doing some with quotes on and all , so any quotes anyone wants give me a challenge lol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> lmao
> 
> i have thought about doing some with quotes on and all , so any quotes anyone wants give me a challenge lol


I'll do you if you do me ....that's my quote  not meaning you mind :nono:


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

could i have one please


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I'll do you if you do me ....that's my quote  not meaning you mind :nono:


lol nearly spat me drink out them lol

you want that one ? :lol: :lol:



archiebaby said:


> could i have one please


of course u can , any preference in colour ?


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

smudge2009 said:


> lol nearly spat me drink out them lol
> 
> you want that one ? :lol: :lol:
> 
> of course u can , any preference in colour ?


could i have archiebaby in blue please because my little grandaughter is due in 2 weeks and would love her name in pink when she arrives


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> could i have archiebaby in blue please because my little grandaughter is due in 2 weeks and would love her name in pink when she arrives


do u want me to do the background in diff shades of blue?

give us a shout when shes born and i will do one for you , i will look for some baby themed brushes


----------



## bullet (Jan 25, 2009)

Just saw the title and thought it was something to do with moody mods


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

bullet said:


> Just saw the title and thought it was something to do with moody mods


lmao trust you :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I'll do you if you do me ....that's my quote  not meaning you mind :nono:


will be making this today 



archiebaby said:


> could i have one please


up and ready


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

for welshie :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> for welshie :lol:


I love it, it is so funny, will go and see if I can join it up with the other ones now lolol


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I love it, it is so funny, will go and see if I can join it up with the other ones now lolol


lol u will have more banners than anything haha


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Could you do one for me please?

Thank you


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Freyja said:


> Could you do one for me please?
> 
> Thank you


what colours would u like


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Got to be red and white to support Stoke City at wembly today if you can please


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> lol u will have more banners than anything haha


Look at mine now lollol


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Freyja said:


> Got to be red and white to support Stoke City at wembly today if you can please


will do , i will make it now for u



xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Look at mine now lollol


lol thats well packed  xxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> will do , i will make it now for u
> 
> lol thats well packed  xxx


Isnt it just, lolol


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

i want another one , can you do a really colourfull one for me now hahahahah i greedy


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> i want another one , can you do a really colourfull one for me now hahahahah i greedy


will do


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Coooeeee. have done another one coz I missed the "O" out the other one, lolol


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Thank you how do I get it onto my signature?


----------



## Freyja (Jun 28, 2008)

Done it now I think


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Am loving all these


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Coooeeee. have done another one coz I missed the "O" out the other one, lolol


lol i never noticed , love it 



Freyja said:


> Thank you how do I get it onto my signature?





Freyja said:


> Done it now I think


lol glad u got it on 



deb53 said:


> Am loving all these


 thanks Deb xxxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

another nice one.........


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

smudge2009 said:


> do u want me to do the background in diff shades of blue?
> 
> give us a shout when shes born and i will do one for you , i will look for some baby themed brushes


yes please that would be lovely and will definately give you a shout when she has arrived


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> another nice one.........


thanks   , im up to date again now :lol:

any more ?



archiebaby said:


> yes please that would be lovely and will definately give you a shout when she has arrived


your welcome, and yes you must  

did u see the one i did for you



smudge2009 said:


>


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

smudge2009 said:


> thanks   , im up to date again now :lol:
> 
> any more ?
> 
> ...


no  but have now, thats great thank you how do i get it on


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> no  but have now, thats great thank you how do i get it on


u can either use the code i have here , or right click and save it to your pc then upload it to something like photobucket


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

smudge2009 said:


> u can either use the code i have here , or right click and save it to your pc then upload it to something like photobucket


what is the easiest i am not computer minded at all sorry


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> what is the easiest i am not computer minded at all sorry


go into your sig ....

click on the image tag , looks like a envelope







, click on it and add this

http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y258/animalize/archie.jpg


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

smudge2009 said:


> go into your sig ....
> 
> click on the image tag , looks like a envelope
> 
> ...


oops well i managed to delete my ticker and cant get the banner on
i will have to try tomorrow i am too tired now but thank you for helping me


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> oops well i managed to delete my ticker and cant get the banner on
> i will have to try tomorrow i am too tired now but thank you for helping me


Hope you get sorted getting your ticker on  x


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> oops well i managed to delete my ticker and cant get the banner on
> i will have to try tomorrow i am too tired now but thank you for helping me


good luck today , im sure someone on here will help you put them back on 

anyone else want one doing ?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I love that colour.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I love that colour.


Me to just can't remember how I did it lmao xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> Me to just can't remember how I did it lmao xx


hahahah. have you seen my videos we did when claire and her ex was with us, they are on adult lolol


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> hahahah. have you seen my videos we did when claire and her ex was with us, they are on adult lolol


Lol I will look wen I get in

Another banner will be ready tonight , any one want any more doin ? Xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

for me


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## SashaXx (Sep 3, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


>


I love it! thank you so much!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

SashaXx said:


> I love it! thank you so much!


your welcome


----------



## SashaXx (Sep 3, 2010)

I can't get it to work typical me!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Have u tried right click and save then upload it to photobucket , either that or go as u quote the banner and copy and paste the IMg code into your sig


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Have you done many more, loved bandy's one and the last one you showed me for you, loved the blue colouring xxxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Have you done many more, loved bandy's one and the last one you showed me for you, loved the blue colouring xxxx


no thats it now .... i need some new ones to do


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

Will u do me another one Dawn?? I would like one with a bit of sparkle and bling!  thanks!  xxxxx


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

Thank you!!!


Though, not sure if I should post it here.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


>


Thats amazing


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Will u do me another one Dawn?? I would like one with a bit of sparkle and bling!  thanks!  xxxxx


will do 



Bandy said:


> Thank you!!!
> 
> Though, not sure if I should post it here.


your welcome , its on this topic somewhere :lol:



Bulldog200 said:


> Thats amazing


good good glad u liked it


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

will make these new ones when i come back in a few hours


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

for staffielover1989


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

smudge2009 said:


>


Love it Dawn thank uuuuuu!!! xxxxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Love it Dawn thank uuuuuu!!! xxxxx


your welcome, u wanted bling u got it :lol: xxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Very nice banners again Smudge, they get better and better as you go along. xxxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Very nice banners again Smudge, they get better and better as you go along. xxxx


thanks hun , its all the practising im getting lol xxxx


----------



## suzy93074 (Sep 3, 2008)

smudge2009 said:


> your welcome, u wanted bling u got it :lol: xxxx


Oh aye! I love a bit of bling! its really good Dawn xxx



xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Very nice banners again Smudge, they get better and better as you go along. xxxx


Yep ditto to that she isxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Well they all look stunning.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

suzy93074 said:


> Oh aye! I love a bit of bling! its really good Dawn xxx
> 
> Yep ditto to that she isxxxx





xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Well they all look stunning.


thankyou ladies


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

would anyone like any more ?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## 0nyxx (Aug 9, 2008)

can I have one please


----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

can I have one too please, if possible can I have a Metallica M? Not too fussy me, I'm easily pleased :lol:
Thanks xxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

0nyxx said:


> can I have one please


yep you sure can 



metaldog said:


> can I have one too please, if possible can I have a Metallica M? Not too fussy me, I'm easily pleased :lol:
> Thanks xxxxxxxxxx


course u can ...i love metallica (esp lars :lol: :001_tt1: )


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

for bulldog   xx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> for bulldog   xx


That is soooo beautiful thankyou soo much , smudge


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> That is soooo beautiful thankyou soo much , smudge


your welcome hun  xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## metaldog (Nov 11, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> course u can ...i love metallica (esp lars :lol: :001_tt1: )


It's all about James for me :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

metaldog said:


> It's all about James for me :lol:


lol well i like him to just like lars more :lol:


----------



## Squeeze (Nov 19, 2009)

Finally added mine to my sig... Looks awesome...! 
Thanks again...!! xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Squeeze said:


> Finally added mine to my sig... Looks awesome...!
> Thanks again...!! xx


your welcome xxx


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2011)

I'm loving all your banners, They are so good. Would you be able to do one for me please?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

My lil Babies said:


> I'm loving all your banners, They are so good. Would you be able to do one for me please?


thankyou and of course i can , how would u like it ?


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2011)

Could I have M L B written on it. I like pinks, Reds and glitter. Don't really mind how it looks as i'm sure it will be fab


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Your doing some nice banner here Dawn, very popular now lol


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

My lil Babies said:


> Could I have M L B written on it. I like pinks, Reds and glitter. Don't really mind how it looks as i'm sure it will be fab


will do , im just looking for some different brushes and shapes before i do your and waterlilys xxx


----------



## Guest (May 21, 2011)

Thank you x


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


>


aww I totally love that smudgie   xx thanks noodle


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> aww I totally love that smudgie   xx thanks noodle


your welcome hun, took me ages as i didnt like the first one i did :lol: xxxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

for my lil babies


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

What other types do you do ?? Do a few in my name just to see how they look if you want, give us all an idea


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> What other types do you do ?? Do a few in my name just to see how they look if you want, give us all an idea


lol well i was thinking of doing some example one 

i can just never remember how i do them :lol: makes them unique :blushing:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> lol well i was thinking of doing some example one
> 
> i can just never remember how i do them :lol: makes them unique :blushing:


That's the best part about them, do some with your name in them and show what they could look like.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

im just making one now ... let me know what u think when its up lol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> im just making one now ... let me know what u think when its up lol


Okay will do


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


>


That is like a metal type wording and stand out 3D love that one.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> That is like a metal type wording and stand out 3D love that one.


well spotted :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


>


woop woop getting clever now eh! that is something different. You got to remember now how you did it incase someone asks for a certain one pmsl.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> woop woop getting clever now eh! that is something different. You got to remember now how you did it incase someone asks for a certain one pmsl.


lol well im getting there with them , wen i saw the green and red i thought wales lol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> lol well im getting there with them , wen i saw the green and red i thought wales lol


Nice thinking there lolol what about flames (welsh dragon's mouth) lolol


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Nice thinking there lolol what about flames (welsh dragon's mouth) lolol


im sure ive got a fire one somewhere , i need to find it or get another one lol


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> im sure ive got a fire one somewhere , i need to find it or get another one lol


have a fiddle around pmsl see what you come up with


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> have a fiddle around pmsl see what you come up with


lol im still making 2 for a friend that asked me last week lol (oops lol )


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> have a fiddle around pmsl see what you come up with


If she does that somethings bound to come


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Waterlily said:


> If she does that somethings bound to come


And make a right mess pmsl


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

ajohnson wants a banner or sig.


----------



## Guest (May 22, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> for my lil babies


Thank you. That's fab x


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

My lil Babies said:


> Thank you. That's fab x


your welcome  

this is one picture one i made ages ago


----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> your welcome
> 
> this is one picture one i made ages ago


That's exactly how I want my sig  It's amazing!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

ajohnson said:


> That's exactly how I want my sig  It's amazing!


i will sort it for you


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


>


OOOHHHHH I love that one Dawn, you have excelled yourself.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> OOOHHHHH I love that one Dawn, you have excelled yourself.


thanks hun, thats for my little baby minnie who was tragically killed 6 years ago , she was only one


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> thanks hun, thats for my little baby minnie who was tragically killed 6 years ago , she was only one


That is so nice, I love that one


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> That is so nice, I love that one


ive got a picture of her in front of my computer  , i had to do it gold colour as she was a little treasure , she used to go sleep on my crossed knees under my keyboard :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> ive got a picture of her in front of my computer  , i had to do it gold colour as she was a little treasure , she used to go sleep on my crossed knees under my keyboard :lol:


Aww bless her, it is awfull when you loose a pet. xxxxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Aww bless her, it is awfull when you loose a pet. xxxxx


it is coz i treat them as my child as i dont have kids myself


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

for ajohnson


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

for a mate of mine


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

and another for the same friend


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

pretty pretty, love em lololxxxxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> pretty pretty, love em lololxxxxx


thanks hun  xxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

kyle said to tell you he loves his banner, dont know when he will come back in here lolol


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> kyle said to tell you he loves his banner, dont know when he will come back in here lolol


lol bless him , hope he comes back on here soon


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Hope he does. prob will when he settles up there in bloody scotland.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Hope he does. prob will when he settles up there in bloody scotland.


(((((hugs))))))


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

for my online mummy


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> for my online mummy


PMSFL, you nutter, I love this one and have altered my siggi now lolol. thank you, xxxxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

me nutter , runs in the family :lol:  ut: 

and your welcome  xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Guest (May 23, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


>


Thank you hun, i love it, have just uploaded it xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> Thank you hun, i love it, have just uploaded it xx


thats better , i like that one better    xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

anyone want one making ?

pictures ? names ? quotes anything ?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

did you do them other ones after, I liked them they stood right out. xxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> did you do them other ones after, I liked them they stood right out. xxx


not done them other quotes u gave me... i erm lost them :frown2: , do u remember what they are ?

i need to pm someone now who wanted another one, i will do that now

im thinking of looking at my poems and see if any of them cn go on one but have to be a shortish one x


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> yes please that would be lovely and will definately give you a shout when she has arrived


would u still like one doing for your granddaughter ? x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Did she manage to get it up along with her ticker??


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> not done them other quotes u gave me... i erm lost them :frown2: , do u remember what they are ?
> 
> i need to pm someone now who wanted another one, i will do that now
> 
> im thinking of looking at my poems and see if any of them cn go on one but have to be a shortish one x


I cant remember either now lololol will have to try and remember.


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

smudge2009 said:


> would u still like one doing for your granddaughter ? x


yes please, i still cant manage to get archies one on though i seem to delete everything else when i try


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Did she manage to get it up along with her ticker??


if you meant me welshie, no i didnt i keep deleting my ticker in the process and no banner either, i am so thick sometimes


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> if you meant me welshie, no i didnt i keep deleting my ticker in the process and no banner either, i am so thick sometimes


I use photobucket, I right click on the banner and save it to pictures on my computer, then got to photobucket and click on upload photo, it bring up your places ie Pictures, click on the one you want and it will load onto photobucket, when it have done it, click onto the pic pic you have chosen and a box will come up alongside the picture, all you do it go to the code in the boxes and pick the bottom on IPG or ING or somehting like that, copy the code and then go into pf and edit your signature and paste the code along side your ticker, they both should come up.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> if you meant me welshie, no i didnt i keep deleting my ticker in the process and no banner either, i am so thick sometimes





archiebaby said:


> yes please, i still cant manage to get archies one on though i seem to delete everything else when i try





xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I cant remember either now lololol will have to try and remember.


do what welshie says and right click and save it to photobucket then just copy and paste the img code

how did u want it ... with just the name julia and in pink or anything writing on it ?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> if you meant me welshie, no i didnt i keep deleting my ticker in the process and no banner either, i am so thick sometimes


Have you done it????


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I use photobucket, I right click on the banner and save it to pictures on my computer, then got to photobucket and click on upload photo, it bring up your places ie Pictures, click on the one you want and it will load onto photobucket, when it have done it, click onto the pic pic you have chosen and a box will come up alongside the picture, all you do it go to the code in the boxes and pick the bottom on IPG or ING or somehting like that, copy the code and then go into pf and edit your signature and paste the code along side your ticker, they both should come up.


now you have me completely lost i dont even have photobucket,well dont think i do will ask my daughter to help me........again


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

smudge2009 said:


> do what welshie says and right click and save it to photobucket then just copy and paste the img code
> 
> how did u want it ... with just the name julia and in pink or anything writing on it ?


in pink please and i will leave it to you because they are so lovely


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> in pink please and i will leave it to you because they are so lovely


no problem leave it with me, i will do it tomorrow for you (thursday ) xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

did this one 










and also this one


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

bumpity bump for archiebaby


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> did this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I like the first one, it stand out more dont it, xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

u should of seen it when i first made it ... it was jumping out to much i had to do something secret with it to bring it back down again :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> u should of seen it when i first made it ... it was jumping out to much i had to do something secret with it to bring it back down again :lol:


You rubbed the viagra off it lololol


----------



## Kazzii-Loves-Ratties (Feb 10, 2011)

Hiya sweetie, 
id love one  
could you include my gorgeous ratties?
Can i send the pics here?
Thanks and kindest regards Kayleigh x x


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> You rubbed the viagra off it lololol


lmao shhhh dont be telling my secrets :lol:



Kazzii-Loves-Ratties said:


> Hiya sweetie,
> id love one
> could you include my gorgeous ratties?
> Can i send the pics here?
> Thanks and kindest regards Kayleigh x x


certainly   xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## ajohnson (May 4, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


>


Amazing as always, I have a new addition to the family so a new sig might be in order soon!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

ajohnson said:


> Amazing as always, I have a new addition to the family so a new sig might be in order soon!


thankyou ... yea give us shout when your ready x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

smudge2009 said:


> did this one
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sorry smudge, only just seen it i love the second one please,( we dont have anything red )
i will try to get it on now


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

done it !!!!! how do i get the archie on with it though???


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> sorry smudge, only just seen it i love the second one please,( we dont have anything red )
> i will try to get it on now


i dont mind which one u use ... anytime u want it changed i can change it for you to even if your not fully happy with any i make as i dont mind x

hope u manage to add it aswel


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

smudge2009 said:


> i dont mind which one u use ... anytime u want it changed i can change it for you to even if your not fully happy with any i make as i dont mind x
> 
> hope u manage to add it aswel


was just thinking, would it be possible to have archie and julia on one siggie?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

archiebaby said:


> was just thinking, would it be possible to have archie and julia on one siggie?


course i can , how would u like it word wise ... as one word like your username or 2 seperate ... just a few ideas so i can make something for you x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


>


Thats a totally different one, I do like that aswel.xx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

smudge2009 said:


> course i can , how would u like it word wise ... as one word like your username or 2 seperate ... just a few ideas so i can make something for you x


just something with archie and julia would be great, thank you


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Thats a totally different one, I do like that aswel.xx


thankyou   



archiebaby said:


> just something with archie and julia would be great, thank you


i will think of something x


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

smudge2009 said:


> thankyou
> 
> i will think of something x


thank you so much


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

She will like that one, xxxxx


----------



## archiebaby (Feb 25, 2008)

a BIG THANK YOU


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Could i have one please 

I love pink and sparkly and could it have my name.. Summer, please?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> She will like that one, xxxxx





archiebaby said:


> a BIG THANK YOU


thankyou and your welcome  :biggrin:



Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Could i have one please
> 
> I love pink and sparkly and could it have my name.. Summer, please?


you sure can i will do that for you


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


> thankyou and your welcome  :biggrin:
> 
> you sure can i will do that for you


Thank you :biggrin:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Could i have one please
> 
> I love pink and sparkly and could it have my name.. Summer, please?


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


>


Oh you little star :biggrin: :biggrin:

Thank you so,oooooo much, I LOVE it :thumbup1:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Oh you little star :biggrin: :biggrin:
> 
> Thank you so,oooooo much, I LOVE it :thumbup1:


your welcome


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

What about doing one for our Trevor...he would love that. he loves his birds dont he, you could do one with birds in it somewere????????:biggrin:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

im just making a new one for me at the moment and ive also had 2 more requests from members off here ... if trev would like one i will make him one


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I like that one, looks better with the names like that as they stand out more.xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I like that one, looks better with the names like that as they stand out more.xx


im liking them like that to  xx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

they got a 3D effect to them.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> they got a 3D effect to them.


u can do it without the 3d but it stands out more this way ,, u can also change the distance with the 3d bit aswel


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

for welshjet


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

one i made earlier


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> one i made earlier


Have she seen this one yet???


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Have she seen this one yet???


yea, shes already put it on her sig :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> yea, shes already put it on her sig :lol:


Its nice isnt it. lolol What time you catching your train tomorrow morning?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Its nice isnt it. lolol What time you catching your train tomorrow morning?


yea it is ... i will text u all details in a sec xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

another


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

Thanks again  :thumbup1:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Jackie99 said:


> Thanks again  :thumbup1:


your welcome   x


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

Can ya make another one for me? My other one got deleted from my sig...for some unknown reason :lol:



Umm., Just Bandy...

you have free reign again..you do a damned fine job


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

course i will when i get back


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


> course i will when i get back


You're lovely. Thank you.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Bandy said:


> You're lovely. Thank you.


will sort this today


----------



## welshjet (Mar 31, 2011)

Heres a big THANK YOU for my banner its brill, will pop it on when got laptop up and running x


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

welshjet said:


> Heres a big THANK YOU for my banner its brill, will pop it on when got laptop up and running x


your welcome


----------



## Ben D (Jun 6, 2011)

would it be ok to ask for one?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Ben D said:


> would it be ok to ask for one?


course u can , what would u like on it ?


----------



## Ben D (Jun 6, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> course u can , what would u like on it ?


humm

maybe just Ben in pop up letters?

and work Tom in. I have a album in my profile if not to much trouble.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Ben D said:


> humm
> 
> maybe just Ben in pop up letters?
> 
> and work Tom in. I have a album in my profile if not to much trouble.


with the pop up letters do u mean something like i have in my sig ?


----------



## Ben D (Jun 6, 2011)

yes just like that please


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Ben D (Jun 6, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


>


 that is beautiful. thank you :001_smile:


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


>


thats pretty bad ass, smudge Thanks tons. :thumbup:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Helllooo me again 

Would it be possible to have another one to go with the one I have?
If its ok could i have one for my muts? In pink and blue for tula and iver  xx


----------



## Ben D (Jun 6, 2011)

she does such a job Im glad she doesnt charge.:tongue_smilie:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

I paid her with a rep for my one


----------



## Bandy (Sep 29, 2010)

I feel like a heel. I hadn't thought to do that. 

Have done it now though...Thanks again, smudge.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Ben D said:


> that is beautiful. thank you :001_smile:


your welcome 


Bandy said:


> thats pretty bad ass, smudge Thanks tons. :thumbup:


glad to of helped 



Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Helllooo me again
> 
> Would it be possible to have another one to go with the one I have?
> If its ok could i have one for my muts? In pink and blue for tula and iver  xx


course i can, which pics would u like adding 



Ben D said:


> she does such a job Im glad she doesnt charge.:tongue_smilie:


lol i know,, i should start :blink: :blink: :lol:

a few have sponsored me for making theres, but i dont expect anything so dont feel u have to :lol:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

I dont mind... take your pick from my album


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

I'm beaming from ear to ear  THANK YOU!

I dont want to sound picky but.... Iver is er not or  its my fault for using a different spelling.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> I'm beaming from ear to ear  THANK YOU!
> 
> I dont want to sound picky but.... Iver is er not or  its my fault for using a different spelling.


let me sort that lol x


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Thank you, i was going to use it like that because its so good


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


>


that better :lol:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Thank you again. I'm so pleased with it 

Just ran upstairs shouting LOOK LOOK to show OH lol.. (I know I'm sad) :lol:

I will rep you as soon as i get on the computer (i'm using my phone and the reps dont work)

Xxxx


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

Is my second banner showing? Because I can only see my 1st one and a little blue box 
It showed up ok on preview sig


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> Is my second banner showing? Because I can only see my 1st one and a little blue box
> It showed up ok on preview sig


did u use the orig code i used , if so u will have to change to the one ive done now . i tried to keep it the same but it kept popping back on the other pic even though i deleted it on photobucket :lol:

and your welcome


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


> did u use the orig code i used , if so u will have to change to the one ive done now . i tried to keep it the same but it kept popping back on the other pic even though i deleted it on photobucket :lol:
> 
> and your welcome


I done it the same way as the first one,
Went on to quote then copied the code and pasted it!

Is that right? :cryin:


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

YAY.. its working x


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> YAY.. its working x


that looks good with summer underneath it xx


----------



## Tula&Iver~cavs (Sep 16, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


> that looks good with summer underneath it xx


All thanks to you my lovely


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Tula&Iver~cavs said:


> All thanks to you my lovely


your very welcome

would anyone else like one or a updated one, let us know

will start making them again tomorrow


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

Hi as you are kindly doing my daughter a banner i was being cheeky and wondering if you would be kind enough to do me one. With SULLIVAN and these pics attached and i like the colours Lime green and Purple. very grateful. x


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

sullivan said:


> Hi as you are kindly doing my daughter a banner i was being cheeky and wondering if you would be kind enough to do me one. With SULLIVAN and these pics attached and i like the colours Lime green and Purple. very grateful. x


of course i will  x


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jun 10, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


>


That is so good hun xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

KathrynH said:


> That is so good hun xx


thanks hun  x


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

me me me me can i has a banner? can you do one with my name and a picture of each of my dogs on it?

pwease doo meeeeeeeee 

x


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> me me me me can i has a banner? can you do one with my name and a picture of each of my dogs on it?
> 
> x


course i can , u got pics in your album i can use or just post them here 

any preference in colour ?


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> course i can , u got pics in your album i can use or just post them here
> 
> any preference in colour ?


colours, black, purple,red 

ok pictures not fantastic ones to use on banner :/

http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/rockromantic-albums-george-picture26171-sunbathing.jpg

http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/rockromantic-albums-buster-picture42394-2011-03-12-23-14-32.jpg

http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/rockromantic-albums-max-picture34954-dsc00714.jpg

http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/rockromantic-albums-sammy-picture31373-dsc00510.jpg

thank you! <3 x


----------



## MurphyMoo (Nov 29, 2008)

smudge2009 said:


>


I Love It!! Thankyou xxx


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

WOW your banners are really AMAZING


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> colours, black, purple,red
> 
> ok pictures not fantastic ones to use on banner :/
> 
> ...


i will do what i can with them , if u want better ones i can always wait till u have got new pics ?



MurphyMoo said:


> I Love It!! Thankyou xxx


your welcome  xxx



Bulldog200 said:


> WOW your banners are really AMAZING


thanks hun xxxxx


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

just try with them darl my pups hate the camera lol


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

RockRomantic said:


> just try with them darl my pups hate the camera lol


:lol: ok i will do , do them when i come home from work ok  x


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

Can i have one? please please please?!!?! Can it say Doodlebug


----------



## nikki2009 (Feb 5, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


>


i like alot lol thankyou x x


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Emmy333 said:


> Can i have one? please please please?!!?! Can it say Doodlebug


course i can , any colours ?



nikki2009 said:


> i like alot lol thankyou x x


lol your welcome  x x


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

oooooh my favorite looking banners, they like liquid gold and metal. xxxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> oooooh my favorite looking banners, they like liquid gold and metal. xxxx


they look better dont they , i have a few in mind but i will do them at some point , got a few to do yet :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> they look better dont they , i have a few in mind but i will do them at some point , got a few to do yet :lol:


Yeah they really do look nice, quite eye catching too, xxx


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Could I have one in blues and purples? Without the numbers??


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

kaisa624 said:


> Could I have one in blues and purples? Without the numbers??


yea sure , be making them over the weekend xxx


----------



## sullivan (Aug 29, 2008)

loving the banner you did for me. many thanks. i see you have done quite a few now. x


----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

oo oo, too hard to decide, something girly, pinks, purples, tha kind of thing.
THANK YOU


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


>


love it thank youuuuuu xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

sullivan said:


> loving the banner you did for me. many thanks. i see you have done quite a few now. x


your welcome  , and u noticed :lol: x



Emmy333 said:


> oo oo, too hard to decide, something girly, pinks, purples, tha kind of thing.
> THANK YOU


okies will sort it 



RockRomantic said:


> love it thank youuuuuu xx


your welcome


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


>


thank you


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

celicababe1986 said:


> thank you


your welcome


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Emmy333 (Oct 25, 2010)

Oh WOW, thank you sooo much, it's amazing


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Emmy333 said:


> Oh WOW, thank you sooo much, it's amazing


your welcome , the first one i made i forgot to save it :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

im up to date now, if anyone would like one , or ive missed one :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


>


OMG how funny is that, I will change my banner over tomorrow to this one, thank you I love it llololololiooioololololollololol


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> OMG how funny is that, I will change my banner over tomorrow to this one, thank you I love it llololololiooioololololollololol


:lol: i couldnt resist it :lol:


----------



## kaisa624 (Mar 5, 2010)

Cheers hun


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

kaisa624 said:


> Cheers hun


your welcome, its more or less same size as your other one


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Got my new one up, I added some pics to the bottom of it lolol


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Got my new one up, I added some pics to the bottom of it lolol


lol i noticed soon as i saw one of your posts

makes me laugh everytime i look at those pics :lol:


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> lol i noticed soon as i saw one of your posts
> 
> makes me laugh everytime i look at those pics :lol:


I had the giggles putting them up it reminded me of that day out, it was hilarious. lolol


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I had the giggles putting them up it reminded me of that day out, it was hilarious. lolol


here's to the next one   x


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

for fathers day


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

would anyone like one, dont matter what kind it is , ive got a few hours to spare later


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> would anyone like one, dont matter what kind it is , ive got a few hours to spare later


Can you do one for me, Lime green and Red lolol In that liquid type writing please xxxxxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Can you do one for me, Lime green and Red lolol In that liquid type writing please xxxxxx


lol will do

just your name again ?


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> lol will do
> 
> just your name again ?


Can you do it with "Love You Dad" on it plz, for fathers day.xxxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Can you do it with "Love You Dad" on it plz, for fathers day.xxxx


do it now for you


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> do it now for you


Thank you,.... I am off for a bath so will look at it tomorrow, ok, thanks Dawn. xxxxxxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

for welshie xxxxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

bumping for welshcrazy  x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> for welshie xxxxx


Wow that is nice, I am going to put it on my siggie now lolol xxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Have it worked???


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Wow that is nice, I am going to put it on my siggie now lolol xxxxxxxxxxxx





xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Have it worked???


yes it works  x


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> yes it works  x


It looks good don't it. wow it is so quiet in here today,:w00t:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> It looks good don't it. wow it is so quiet in here today,:w00t:


it does look good :w00t:

i agree its very quiet in here today


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

my new one


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

WOW they are great can you do me another one


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> WOW they are great can you do me another one


thanks

yea what would u like ?


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Yikes i am spoilt for choice ,Hmmm can i have something with BULLDOG wrote on it in bright colours , i dont know if you can put a pic of snowdrop and roxy at each end of it


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> Yikes i am spoilt for choice ,Hmmm can i have something with BULLDOG wrote on it in bright colours , i dont know if you can put a pic of snowdrop and roxy at each end of it


i can add pictures if u like


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> i can add pictures if u like


 Thats great thanks , where do i post the pics


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

either post them on here , or by pm


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Still think this thread should become a stickie for everyone to see

Then all 82,840 members can have a Smudges' banner:thumbsup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

deb53 said:


> Still think this thread should become a stickie for everyone to see
> 
> Then all 82,840 members can have a Smudges' banner:thumbsup:


thanks deb , maybe a mod is reading this


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Are these okay


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Bulldog200 said:


> Are these okay


they are fine, i will make it when i come home from work if thats ok


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> they are fine, i will make it when i come home from work if thats ok


Thankyou so much


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Dan_and_the_baxter (May 20, 2011)

Could I please have one ) I love the ones with Stars and Like bright Pink Black and Orange.


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


>


Awwwww WOW that is amazing thankyou sooo much * rushes to put it on sig*


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Dan_and_the_baxter said:


> Could I please have one ) I love the ones with Stars and Like bright Pink Black and Orange.


of course u can , what would u like on it ? words, pictures ?



Bulldog200 said:


> Awwwww WOW that is amazing thankyou sooo much * rushes to put it on sig*


your welcome :w00t: xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

bumping for Dan_and_the_baxter


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

would you make me a secand banner please but can i have this photo on it and fluffy love witten on it  please


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

katie200 said:


> would you make me a secand banner please but can i have this photo on it and fluffy love witten on it  please


will do it later that ok , any colour ?


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> will do it later that ok , any colour ?


pink and purpile would be nice and thanks


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

for katie


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> for katie


thankyou soooooooooooo much i love it now i can change between them every weak haha but i really do love it a lot :w00t::w00t::w00t:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

katie200 said:


> thankyou soooooooooooo much i love it now i can change between them every weak haha but i really do love it a lot :w00t::w00t::w00t:


lol your welcome:w00t:


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

i looveee your bannners so much can you do me one with these pics on and with smokey and holly written on it pleaseeeee


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

katie200 said:


> i looveee your bannners so much can you do me one with these pics on and with smokey and holly written on it pleaseeeee


which ones which ? im guessing smokey is on the right but i maybe wrong lol


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> which ones which ? im guessing smokey is on the right but i maybe wrong lol


smokey the tiger looking one hollys the white looking one


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

what colours would u like on this one ?


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> what colours would u like on this one ?


You pick them this time I don't mind


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


>


I loooooove it thankyou


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

for tazsdad


----------



## tazsdad (Jun 13, 2011)

thankyou its brill.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

tazsdad said:


> thankyou its brill.


your welcome


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

for deb53


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Okai here are the pics, first pic is meggy, second pic is cody and third is pheonix. Then the last one is the all dogs got to heaven, meg 2005-2010, cody 2003-2010, pheonix 2005-2010 x


----------



## lil muppet (Apr 4, 2008)

please can i have one! i dont want the _ in my username


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

Testing testing 123.....


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

testing testing 123 prt2


----------



## deb53 (Jun 4, 2009)

oops the same

Smudge I absolutly love it

Thankyou so much xxxx





EDIT: mmmmmm.....gotta spraed myself about a bit before I can give you a green blobby. Sorry


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

tashax said:


> Okai here are the pics, first pic is meggy, second pic is cody and third is pheonix. Then the last one is the all dogs got to heaven, meg 2005-2010, cody 2003-2010, pheonix 2005-2010 x


thats fine 



lil_muppet said:


> please can i have one! i dont want the _ in my username


any colour? 



deb53 said:


> oops the same
> 
> Smudge I absolutly love it
> 
> ...


your welcome hun , and no rush lol u been spreading it about again lol xxx


----------



## welshkidxxxx (Jul 2, 2011)

hey smudge this is adam welshie's son could u make me a banner please


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

welshkidxxxx said:


> hey smudge this is adam welshie's son could u make me a banner please


hey adam

of course u can , what would u like on it? any colours ect ?


----------



## welshkidxxxx (Jul 2, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> hey adam
> 
> of course u can , what would u like on it? any colours ect ?


anything and my fav colours are white red blue and bright greenlol:001_tongue:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

welshkidxxxx said:


> anything and my fav colours are white red blue and bright greenlol:001_tongue:


do u just want welshkid on it or u want the xxxx as well lol


----------



## welshkidxxxx (Jul 2, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> do u just want welshkid on it or u want the xxxx as well lol


up to u. u do it as wat u tink looks good lol


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

welshkidxxxx said:


> up to u. u do it as wat u tink looks good lol


lol okies will do ... will post it here when its done, just in middle of another at the mo


----------



## welshkidxxxx (Jul 2, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> lol okies will do ... will post it here when its done, just in middle of another at the mo


okay np lol


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> lol okies will do ... will post it here when its done, just in middle of another at the mo


Is that mine by any chance


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

tashax said:


> Is that mine by any chance


yes its yours


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Ooo excitement  wow i really dont have much of a life do i lol


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

hi, didn't know how to send particulars in a private message, so i put the pics for you here, oops, i'll learn at some point.  if you can choose better colours to go with pics you are quite welcome.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

tashax said:


> Ooo excitement  wow i really dont have much of a life do i lol


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

I love it!!!!! Now how do i use it lol??
Thankyou


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

feathered bird lover said:


> hi, didn't know how to send particulars in a private message, so i put the pics for you here, oops, i'll learn at some ponit.  if you can choose better colours to go with pics you are quite welcome.





tashax said:


> I love it!!!!! Now how do i use it lol??
> Thankyou


lol u managed to get it on then :lol:


----------



## tashax (Jun 25, 2011)

Yep i keep going through my posts now just to look at it lol


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Please could you make me a new banner for my new puppy Princess with her name on it and a photo please !


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> Please could you make me a new banner for my new puppy Princess with her name on it and a photo please !


any colour ?


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

can you put this on mine please


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> can you put this on mine please


will do , u managed to attach the pic then lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> will do , u managed to attach the pic then lol


It were the one aureila took of here! but heres wasa lot bigger! dunno what happened to that one


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Hi Smudgie, I've finally got round to finding a few piccies, possibly too many
could I have it mostly in purple & black, sort of gothic-ish, with 'Cats Rats & Dogs' on it


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> It were the one aureila took of here! but heres wasa lot bigger! dunno what happened to that one


its poss u have just taken off the avatar... that size is smaller .... does aureila still have the orig size . if not i can make it with that , it be just a bit slimmer


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Hi Smudgie, I've finally got round to finding a few piccies, possibly too many
> could I have it mostly in purple & black, sort of gothic-ish, with 'Cats Rats & Dogs' on it


yep thats fine. im on a roll today lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> its poss u have just taken off the avatar... that size is smaller .... does aureila still have the orig size . if not i can make it with that , it be just a bit slimmer


She might have - but there is one in my inbox from her anyway


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

Couple more piccies


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Couple more piccies


cheers hun , its filled the gap perfect xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


>


OMG its gorgeous thankyou so much, look at all my babies:001_wub:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> OMG its gorgeous thankyou so much, look at all my babies:001_wub:


your welcome, it was easier with more pics in it x


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

smudge2009 said:


> any colour ?


PINK please!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> PINK please!!


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

kandy written on it any colour i got banner feever lol


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

katie200 said:


> kandy written on it any colour i got banner feever lol


lol u will have one for every day at this rate :lol:

its on my list


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> lol u will have one for every day at this rate :lol:
> 
> its on my list


hahahahahahaha i will :blush: but i loooove them and a change is as good as any thing :blush: :blush: :blush: :blush: thanks


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh thank you its gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :w00t:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> Oh thank you its gorgeous!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! :w00t:


your welcome  x


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

last one for tonight










starting again tomorrow


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

katie how do you get all those banners up at the same time I can only use one banner at atime so ive put a picture of my other 3 as my avatar instead  cant have favouritism :hand:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Pets2luv.webs.com said:


> katie how do you get all those banners up at the same time I can only use one banner at atime so ive put a picture of my other 3 as my avatar instead  cant have favouritism :hand:


lol u can have three images in your sig at anyone time

katie just changes all the time lol


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

Ain't mine just the best


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2011)

But someone stole it it aint working! Do I have to put it on smudge or do you do it???


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> But someone stole it it aint working! Do I have to put it on smudge or do you do it???


whos nicked it ? it was there last night when i looked


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


>


*moving for catpatrol *


----------



## ukdave (May 26, 2011)

Thank you so much!  You are so nice. I love it.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

CatPatrol said:


> Thank you so much!  You are so nice. I love it.


your most welcome


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

I cant get both my sigs on ! :cryin: :nonod: :blink:


----------



## Pets2luv.webs.com (Nov 26, 2010)

Oh no now i cant get either of them to work mes got gremlins!!!!!! :cryin: :w00t:

WTF its come back on again!!!!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

wonder if this is why DT as lost hers


becoz you should be able to get three images on your sig... if you have smilies on your sig ive noticed these are classed as images too if anyone hadn't noticed


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

Has anyone owned up yet?
OR do I have an imposter


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Has anyone owned up yet?
> OR do I have an imposter


U tried adding it again ?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> U tried adding it again ?


Yep reckon they are discriminating against me not allowing me to have a banner COS it's better then anyone elses


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yep reckon they are discriminating against me not allowing me to have a banner COS it's better then anyone elses


i dont understand it ... im going to try it in my sig .... brb


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

thats weird it works in mine


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

Yep! just tried again!
Here is what it said
http://www.petforums.co.uk/profile.php?do=updatesignature

remote file too large


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yep! just tried again!
> Here is what it said
> http://www.petforums.co.uk/profile.php?do=updatesignature
> 
> remote file too large


erm

and your putting this code in


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2011)

Yep! this is what it said

Invalid File


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

DoubleTrouble said:


> Yep! this is what it said
> 
> Invalid File


ive sent hawksport a pm to come and have a look on here see if he can help . puzzled why it says that for u yet works for me :nonod:


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

testing


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

im just going to ask someone else whos hopefully still online


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

Right! what I am doing
I have copied and pasted the piccy by right clicking the mouse?
I am then going into edit signature, 
Tried putting it directing in the box with the writing and also in the box that says something link link for another website, I have also tried preview and save!

Also - tried deleteing the piccy that is there but if says I cannot delete it whilst it is being used?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

if anyone can help DT would like this in your sig please


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

Daft as it may sound! bUt! you know the old one I am using - you have not usedthe same file for thenew one maybe?? just a though?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

only think i can thing of is, if i upload it again .... are u right clicking the pic and doing it that way ... or using the img address ive used ?


it works in my sig


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

Em! shall we say I had a blonde moment, I ain't owning up to what I was doing wrong!


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

I think my signature is the best! Thanks Smudgy


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

lol im not going to ask :lol: 

and your welcome


----------



## Guest (Jul 5, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> lol im not going to ask :lol:
> 
> and your welcome


Well are you going to agree that is is the winner of the PF banner competition that was launched tomorrow?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

well if its one of my banners... it be a joint winner lol x


----------



## petsonline (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks for the offer.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

petsonline said:


> Thanks for the offer.


your welcome


----------



## petsonline (Jul 5, 2011)

Is it for free? ahehe coz if its free i wanna have some


----------



## petsonline (Jul 5, 2011)

Is it for free? ahehe coz if its free i wanna have some 

LIKE


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

im up to date folks 

anyone with a original banner if u would like them renewing give us a shout please


----------



## feathered bird lover (May 23, 2011)

hey, iv'e just seen my banner, it's great, thank you so much. youv'e made me very happy thankinoo. .


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

feathered bird lover said:


> hey, iv'e just seen my banner, it's great, thank you so much. youv'e made me very happy thankinoo. .


your most welcome :thumbup:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Fingers crossed


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Jenny1966 said:


> Fingers crossed


yea... u did it ...leave it with us x


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

It's fantastic ..... Thank you!!!! xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Jenny1966 said:


> It's fantastic ..... Thank you!!!! xx


your welcome 
xx


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

blimey and I managed to get it in my signature lol


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


>


wow wow wow wow and there me thinking ya forgot about meee hahaahaha i only just sow this  looooove it


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Jenny1966 said:


> blimey and I managed to get it in my signature lol


lol well done :thumbup:



katie200 said:


> wow wow wow wow and there me thinking ya forgot about meee hahaahaha i only just sow this  looooove it


lol how could i forget you hun :lol: i think i did yours while i was on a roll with the others i made


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> lol well done :thumbup:
> 
> lol how could i forget you hun :lol: i think i did yours while i was on a roll with the others i made


thankyou hun i looove it glad i found it or it may have got lost in the sea of banners and i may never have seen it:001_huh:


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

Wow, I don't usually come on general chat but I will be more often. These are amazing! I love the graffiti/urban style writing ones, such a nice thing to do for everyone and since June as well, how can you think of so many original ideas!?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

lucyandsandy said:


> Wow, I don't usually come on general chat but I will be more often. These are amazing! I love the graffiti/urban style writing ones, such a nice thing to do for everyone and since June as well, how can you think of so many original ideas!?


thankyou

basically i find free brushes online and completely mess about with them , i never say they are my brushes because i borrowed them ... i like messing about with photoshop basically lol

*if i use anything on my website, i always link back to where i get the brushes from *


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

made for by request from a member of my family


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i make them a certain size then upload them to photo bucket and then paste the img url on here


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

:thumbup:


----------



## petsonline (Jul 5, 2011)

Is it for free? if yes give some message in private so i would know and have one.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

petsonline said:


> Is it for free? if yes give some message in private so i would know and have one.


yes my sigs are free


----------



## Kgloves (Jul 20, 2011)

Hello
I have been looking through posts and seeing everyones lovely banners and haveno idea how to go about getting one. Would you be able to help me out?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i can make u one if u like ... i can do names ... not just usernames... even add pictures in there to


----------



## benrees21 (Jul 22, 2011)

Could you do me once please! Want my cats name and pic, ill pm ya. Thanks very much.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

yes i can make u one . sent me a pm with the details


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

for simplysardonic


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

for my dad who will be 60 tomorrow


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

poppva1 said:


> How do i make my pic's smaller like urs?


lol you surely your siggie gives you the answer you spam err seek


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> for my dad who will be 60 tomorrow


Happy Birthday Smudges Daddy lololxxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Happy Birthday Smudges Daddy lololxxx


lol thankyou , its going on his facebook tomorrrow, look out for it  xx


----------



## simplysardonic (Sep 1, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> for simplysardonic


Oh Smudge, its bearutiful, look at all my beautiflu babies:001_wub:
Have tears in my eyes now, how sad am I?! xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

simplysardonic said:


> Oh Smudge, its bearutiful, look at all my beautiflu babies:001_wub:
> Have tears in my eyes now, how sad am I?! xx


awww your welcome and i managed to get both your rats in to  xx


----------



## Kgloves (Jul 20, 2011)

Love my banner thank you very much


----------



## benrees21 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks very much.


----------



## petsonline (Jul 5, 2011)

Umm hey smudge2009 i want one and i want the banner says " Pets Online ". Just PM me back if its already done. Thanks in advance.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Kgloves said:


> Love my banner thank you very much





benrees21 said:


> Thanks very much.





petsonline said:


> Umm hey smudge2009 i want one and i want the banner says " Pets Online ". Just PM me back if its already done. Thanks in advance.


what colour would u like ?


----------



## petsonline (Jul 5, 2011)

For me any color will do.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

ok i will make it over the next few days


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

petsonline said:


> Umm hey smudge2009 i want one and i want the banner says " Pets Online ". Just PM me back if its already done. Thanks in advance.


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

Could I have one please?  I love the urban, graffiti style ones. Don't rush though as you have done so many!!


----------



## petsonline (Jul 5, 2011)

Thanks just pm me when its ready


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

petsonline said:


> Thanks just pm me when its ready


its ready ... been put on here


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

lucyandsandy said:


> Could I have one please?  I love the urban, graffiti style ones. Don't rush though as you have done so many!!


course u can , what would u like on it


----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

LucyandSandy please, I don't mind what colours but I like the urban/graffiti style though


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## lucyandsandy (Apr 7, 2011)

wow thank you so much I love it!


----------



## Lady.turbo.wrx (Apr 14, 2011)

*Yes please i would very much love a Banner... *


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

lucyandsandy said:


> wow thank you so much I love it!


your welcome 



Lady.turbo.wrx said:


> *Yes please i would very much love a Banner... *


how would u like it ? words ? pictures ?


----------



## pinkfloyd (Jun 5, 2011)

Hi,

Can i have a name banner please?

Pink, purple and silver if possible

Thank you


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

pinkfloyd said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can i have a name banner please?
> 
> ...


yes u can, it will be in the week if thats ok , just away for the weekend


----------



## pinkfloyd (Jun 5, 2011)

That will be great. Thank you,

Enjoy your week off


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

pinkfloyd said:


> That will be great. Thank you,
> 
> Enjoy your week off


sorry its late , had a few things going on ... hope u like it


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

We were wondering if you coud do anything with our present signature as it reads Smudge.

*If God had a Dog it would be a Sarplaninac*

Same typeface but preferably on a cracked granite background?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Zaros said:


> We were wondering if you coud do anything with our present signature as it reads Smudge.
> 
> *If God had a Dog it would be a Sarplaninac*
> 
> Same typeface but preferably on a cracked granite background?


yea leave it with us .. any colours ?


----------



## Zaros (Nov 24, 2009)

smudge2009 said:


> yea leave it with us .. any colours ?


You see how the Black/Silver colours merge on your _'Smudge 2009' _ I think that's quite a smart effect, over a grey(ish) cracked granite surface.

I'm sure it needs a little experimentation though to achieve contrast and balance.

Many thanks

Zaros.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i will see what i can do .. not one of my banners comes out the same as i mess about with them lol


----------



## Guest (Sep 18, 2011)

Could I get one of my furbabies?


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Could I have too please, for my babies x


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

ellsbells0123 said:


> Could I have too please, for my babies x





malibu said:


> Could I get one of my furbabies?


hiya

yea sure i can make you one, u can either write what u want here, or just sent me a pm ... thanks


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Oct 29, 2011)

Thank you x


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

sorry if ive missed anyone, i took some time out, im back now, if you would still like like feel free to post on here or send me a pm .. thanks


----------



## Purrrrfect (Sep 10, 2008)

Feel free to pop over to my forum for siggie making stuff
including backgrounds etc.  
Siggies-To-Go


----------



## Guest (Nov 5, 2011)




----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Beagle Mafia said:


>


ok what did i miss ?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

my new one


----------



## Rhiannon68 (Oct 26, 2011)

Could I have one please as not got the foggiest idea how to make one :crazy:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Rhiannon68 said:


> Could I have one please as not got the foggiest idea how to make one :crazy:


yea... just let us know, any colours u like? any pic if u would like pics, names ect


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## tattyannie11 (Oct 16, 2011)

I duz wanna av wun, butt duno wut to av.


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

your allll jealous of mine now arnt you


----------



## Guest (Nov 9, 2011)

i want one!!!pleeeaaassseeee!!!!!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> i want one!!!pleeeaaassseeee!!!!!!


yes i can make you one, what would u like on it ?

pics, names, any sayings ect

also what colours ?



Elzz said:


> your allll jealous of mine now arnt you


lol see you went for that one  x



tattyannie11 said:


> I duz wanna av wun, butt duno wut to av.


well i can do pictures of any pets you have, just your username ect 
and any colours ?


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> yes i can make you one, what would u like on it ?
> 
> pics, names, any sayings ect
> 
> ...


yup .... i love it... had to have my saying on it hun...... and i do love it...... ill update again soon hahahaahha your going to be a busy bee now


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Elzz said:


> yup .... i love it... had to have my saying on it hun...... and i do love it...... ill update again soon hahahaahha your going to be a busy bee now


lol keeps me out of mischief


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

smudge ...


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Elzz said:


> smudge ...


meowwwwwwwwwwwww ... oh sorry thought u were shouting my cat


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

smudge2009 said:


> meowwwwwwwwwwwww ... oh sorry thought u were shouting my cat


i was me likey your cat your cat is lovveeellyyyyyyyyy here pussy pussy
wiat sorry nooo im a girl
thats wrong


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

just go to bed nurse that head of yours 
with your cat :lol:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Elzz said:


> just go to bed nurse that head of yours
> with your cat :lol:


:scared: :lol: :lol: :lol: :lol:

lol im off to bed now .. night xx


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

grrrrrrrrr...right think its here now


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

albert 1970 said:


> grrrrrrrrr...right think its here now


wooooop...thanks so much smudge :thumbup:


----------



## Guest (Nov 10, 2011)

:lol: copycat


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

lol good to see you finally did it albert :thumbup:


----------



## Rhiannon68 (Oct 26, 2011)

Hi Smudge, 

Hows it work do I need to send you some pics?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Rhiannon68 said:


> Hi Smudge,
> 
> Hows it work do I need to send you some pics?


yes please ..i can use pics, write their names, or your username .. even a quote if u wanted ... i base the size of the banners on the one ive got in my sig but i can do diff sizes if needed ( but not to big ) also let us know what colours u like ... u can either pm me with the details of post it here


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Hun i still want one but forgot all about it last night.. will post some piccies later :thumbup: 
xxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Hun i still want one but forgot all about it last night.. will post some piccies later :thumbup:
> xxx


no rush ... when your ready hun xxx


----------



## Guest (Nov 11, 2011)

smudge is my hero!!!!!!:thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

albert 1970 said:


> smudge is my hero!!!!!!:thumbup:


well ive never been called a hero before :thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

Hiya

Hope the attached helps


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Ooo can I have one


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Jenny1966 said:


> Hiya
> 
> Hope the attached helps


thats fine thanks ... will double check with u tomorrow what u want doing, if thats ok, im off to bed in a sec xx



5headh said:


> Ooo can I have one


of course u can , what would u like on it ?

any pics?
names?
colours?


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

smudgiesmummy said:


> thats fine thanks ... will double check with u tomorrow what u want doing, if thats ok, im off to bed in a sec xx
> 
> of course u can , what would u like on it ?
> 
> ...


-Thinks- Ooooo.
Can I have, the two photos ive attached with their names, Woody and Leo 
And any colour ill leave that up to you? purleasee.
I hope the attachment worked.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

5headh said:


> -Thinks- Ooooo.
> Can I have, the two photos ive attached with their names, Woody and Leo
> And any colour ill leave that up to you? purleasee.
> I hope the attachment worked.


yep they worked :thumbup: is woody the dog ? dont want put wrong name lol


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

smudgiesmummy said:


> yep they worked :thumbup: is woody the dog ? dont want put wrong name lol


Yeyy 
And yeah


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

for jenny1966










for Rhiannon


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

not sure if this was missed


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

:thumbup: Thank you :thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Jenny1966 said:


> :thumbup: Thank you :thumbup:


bloody hell , u got that up quick lol :thumbup:


----------



## Jenny1966 (Feb 7, 2011)

smudgiesmummy said:


> bloody hell , u got that up quick lol :thumbup:


I dont mess around


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Jenny1966 said:


> I dont mess around


lol your telling me :thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

5headh said:


> -Thinks- Ooooo.
> Can I have, the two photos ive attached with their names, Woody and Leo
> And any colour ill leave that up to you? purleasee.
> I hope the attachment worked.


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Nice one of Bobby if you can please  use any pic


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

new westie owner said:


> Nice one of Bobby if you can please  use any pic


would u like his name ? .. i can use all the pics to if u want


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Zaros said:


> You see how the Black/Silver colours merge on your _'Smudge 2009' _ I think that's quite a smart effect, over a grey(ish) cracked granite surface.
> 
> I'm sure it needs a little experimentation though to achieve contrast and balance.
> 
> ...





Zaros said:


> We were wondering if you coud do anything with our present signature as it reads Smudge.*
> *If God had a Dog it would be a Sarplaninac*
> Same typeface but preferably on a cracked granite background?


a reminder for me :thumbup:


----------



## 5headh (Oct 17, 2011)

Yey!
Thank you for mine


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Yes please :thumbup:


----------



## Rhiannon68 (Oct 26, 2011)

YAY thanks for mine :thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

new westie owner said:


> Yes please :thumbup:


what would u like hunny ? xx


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

I will leave it upto you all banners are lovely


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

new westie owner said:


> I will leave it upto you all banners are lovely


will do ... be next couple of days if thats ok xx


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Hey hunni any chance i can get a new one.. no rush but heres my piccies


----------



## new westie owner (Apr 30, 2010)

Thankyou you can use any pics in my albumns too if you like :thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

new westie owner said:


> Thankyou you can use any pics in my albumns too if you like :thumbup:


i will have a look hun :thumbup:



XxZoexX said:


> Hey hunni any chance i can get a new one.. no rush but heres my piccies


would u like his name on it ? any saying ? xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## LolaBoo (May 31, 2011)

I love it thanks hun :thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

LolaBoo said:


> I love it thanks hun :thumbup:


your welcome hun x


----------



## XxZoexX (Sep 8, 2010)

Woohooo big thanks to Smudgiesmummy for my new Sig MWAH!!!
I love it!!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

XxZoexX said:


> Woohooo big thanks to Smudgiesmummy for my new Sig MWAH!!!
> I love it!!!


your welcome hun xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

for Lady.turbo.wrx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

new westie owner said:


> Nice one of Bobby if you can please  use any pic


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

for waggytailz


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

Those last 3 are good eh. xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

updated one


----------



## ebonyblack (Sep 16, 2011)

Wow, I love your banners...could you make me one? 

What would I need to do?:thumbup1:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

ebonyblack said:


> Wow, I love your banners...could you make me one?
> 
> What would I need to do?:thumbup1:


yes i can ... all i need is

any pics u would like(if any)
any wording (quotes, name,pets names ect )
any colour you like


----------



## ebonyblack (Sep 16, 2011)

"Ebony...Creating mischief since Oct 2011 <3"

I like the colour purple 

Thank you smudgiesmummy


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

ebonyblack said:


> "Ebony...Creating mischief since Oct 2011 <3"
> 
> I like the colour purple
> 
> Thank you smudgiesmummy


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## ebonyblack (Sep 16, 2011)

smudgiesmummy said:


>


WOWZA.....brilliant...thank you so much. I LOVE it


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

ebonyblack said:


> WOWZA.....brilliant...thank you so much. I LOVE it


your welcome.. glad u love it xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> If anyone would like a banner making please can you let me know the following
> 
> 
> any colours
> ...


just a little reminder


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

updated one for zaros









and from me :biggrin:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

another christmas one


----------



## tashi (Dec 5, 2007)

Thank you xxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

tashi said:


> Thank you xxx


your welcome hun  xxx


----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> another christmas one


Oh do I see a ickle Rudolf in the right hand side............I do believe I can lolol


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> Oh do I see a ickle Rudolf in the right hand side............I do believe I can lolol


lol he's a cute little Rudolf lol


----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

Can I have one please x

Amber & Suzie










http://www.petforums.co.uk/members/ellsbells0123-albums-amber-suzie-picture48930-suzie.jpg

Christmas banner would be lovely x

Thanks xXx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## ellsbells0123 (Oct 4, 2011)

smudgiesmummy said:


>


Thank you, I love it xXx

:thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

ellsbells0123 said:


> Thank you, I love it xXx
> 
> :thumbup1::thumbup1::thumbup1:


Your welcome


----------



## meecatz (Dec 15, 2011)

Can I have one?

Colours: Purple, Black and Pink

Writing: Username please (meecatz)

Height: Normal height please (what everybody else has) :biggrin:

Thanks!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

meecatz said:


> Can I have one?
> 
> Colours: Purple, Black and Pink
> 
> ...


of course you can


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

hows this ?


----------



## meecatz (Dec 15, 2011)

smudgiesmummy said:


> hows this ?


Thanks it's bril!!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

meecatz said:


> Thanks it's bril!!!


your welcome


----------



## meecatz (Dec 15, 2011)

smudgiesmummy said:


> your welcome


But there's a problem, I can't have to IMG at the same time  wish I could, I'll put it on when I can!

P.S How do you have 2 IMG's at a time? It wont let me!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

meecatz said:


> But there's a problem, I can't have to IMG at the same time  wish I could, I'll put it on when I can!
> 
> P.S How do you have 2 IMG's at a time? It wont let me!


it should let u have two ... how weird ... i know it wouldnt let me have 2 img and one smilie but u havent ... i will ask for you


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> it should let u have two ... how weird ... i know it wouldnt let me have 2 img and one smilie but u havent ... i will ask for you





meecatz said:


> But there's a problem, I can't have to IMG at the same time  wish I could, I'll put it on when I can!
> 
> P.S How do you have 2 IMG's at a time? It wont let me!


ive asked a mod x


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

oooooooh me please!
i would like one pretty much the same as meecatz's!
but-
colours: blue, pruple and black (if you cant to all three then just do two!)
writing: Ingrid
and i would like the same size as everybody else has please!


----------



## meecatz (Dec 15, 2011)

Ingrid25 said:


> oooooooh me please!
> i would like one pretty much the same as meecatz's!
> but-
> colours: blue, pruple and black (if you cant to all three then just do two!)
> ...


dont copy me


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

meecatz said:


> dont copy me


hunny... it wont be the same xxx


----------



## Waterlily (Apr 18, 2010)

meecatz said:


> dont copy me


LOL I love pf


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

thanks i love it!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Ingrid25 said:


> thanks i love it!


your welcome


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

hi smudgiesmummy
would you do me a banner with these 3 photos on as it a new year need a new banner please  any colour back round and can i have forever friends put on it thankyou


----------



## LisaZonda (Oct 14, 2011)

Hi smudgiesmummy!

When you get time can I have a banner too please 
Erm...roughly the size of springerhusky's or mckenzie's would be lovely, with the following piccies in it...

Also, can you put my dogs names in somewhere near their pic too, the berner is called Koda, the newfie is scott and the husky is nikita.

The last pic is not my pet (wish he was! ) but I'm a big fan so I would like that one in there too if poss please.














































If you need to know anything else just let me know, thank you very much!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

katie200 said:


> hi smudgiesmummy
> would you do me a banner with these 3 photos on as it a new year need a new banner please  any colour back round and can i have forever friends put on it thankyou





LisaZonda said:


> Hi smudgiesmummy!
> 
> When you get time can I have a banner too please
> Erm...roughly the size of springerhusky's or mckenzie's would be lovely, with the following piccies in it...
> ...


both on my list

ohhhhhhh that baby is sooooooooooooooooooooooooo adorable


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

for katie


----------



## katie200 (May 11, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> for katie


awwww thats great thanks hun


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## meecatz (Dec 15, 2011)

Can I have one like the people at the start did? like graffiti? Thanks  It's not that i don't like mine (I LOVE IT) It's just I like the graffiti one a bit better  

Colors: Blue, Pink, Green 

Just Meecatz thanks!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

meecatz said:


> Can I have one like the people at the start did? like graffiti? Thanks  It's not that i don't like mine (I LOVE IT) It's just I like the graffiti one a bit better
> 
> Colors: Blue, Pink, Green
> 
> Just Meecatz thanks!


yea i can do that for you


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

my new one


----------



## hollysmummy (Jan 11, 2012)

smudgiesmummy said:


> yea i can do that for you


lol thanks, I changed my name AGAIN, first it was Zoe27 then meecatz and now hollysmummy, what will come next? anyway can I have hollysmummy insteah of meecatz on there? Thanks


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

hollysmummy said:


> lol thanks, I changed my name AGAIN, first it was Zoe27 then meecatz and now hollysmummy, what will come next? anyway can I have hollysmummy insteah of meecatz on there? Thanks


i was confused for a minute then lol


----------



## hollysmummy (Jan 11, 2012)

like can I have it instead of saying Meecatz say hollysmummy?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

hollysmummy said:


> like can I have it instead of saying Meecatz say hollysmummy?


yea i will do one with hollysmummy


----------



## hollysmummy (Jan 11, 2012)

smudgiesmummy said:


> yea i will do one with hollysmummy


Thanks  your cat Smudge is really cute, I'm making your banner now (well trying too anyway )


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## xxwelshcrazyxx (Jul 3, 2009)

I soooo love my banner, hope it comes up now. lololxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

xxwelshcrazyxx said:


> I soooo love my banner, hope it comes up now. lololxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


yep it did and your welcome  xxxxxxxxxxxxxxxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## hollysmummy (Jan 11, 2012)

mine done yet?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

wasnt sure if you were coming back or not ... remind me what you wanted


----------



## hollysmummy (Jan 11, 2012)

i think it was the graffiti one and like whatever colors looked best thanks and can it say hollysmummy? there sooo good ur banners :001_tt1: i fall in love wth em


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

ive done it differently as i dont have the brushes any more for them , hope u like this one if not i can always re do it


----------



## hollysmummy (Jan 11, 2012)

smudgiesmummy said:


> ive done it differently as i dont have the brushes any more for them , hope u like this one if not i can always re do it


thanks  ur best yet!!!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

hi smudgiesmummy! i've come back for another one!!!!!!!!:crazy:
i would like it to say: Leo! In blue writing with a boyish sort of colour backround or whatever goes!
with this picture of Leo on it








and if i can be cheeky and have two piccies or this one looks better............









THANKS


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

i can make one with both pictures if you like


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

smudgiesmummy said:


> i can make one with both pictures if you like


ooh yay thanks!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

wow that is WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
ITS SOOOOOOOOO GREAT, and perfecto colours too!!!!!!:biggrin5:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Ingrid25 said:


> wow that is WONDERFUL!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> ITS SOOOOOOOOO GREAT, and perfecto colours too!!!!!!:biggrin5:


your welcome


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

hi, im sorry to pester you again
but could i please have another *fabulous* banner saying

Ingrid and Zoe's
Waggly Tails Dog Walking

for me and hollysmummys new dog walking business? if possible, could you put a paw print on either side or the words and make the 'Ingrid and Zoe's' bit smaller and on top of 'Waggly Tails Dog Walking' bit? 
and could the backround please be yellow and red?

Thanks sooooooooooooooooo much!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Ingrid25 said:


> hi, im sorry to pester you again
> but could i please have another *fabulous* banner saying
> 
> Ingrid and Zoe's
> ...


yes sure i can 

what colour would u like the writing ?


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

blue or green, whatever goes best


----------



## Welshies-Son93 (Apr 13, 2011)

nahhhh sis i love the one u have made me xxxxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Welshies-Son93 said:


> nahhhh sis i love the one u have made me xxxxx


hey bro good see u back on here , give us a lil shout if you change your mind  xxxxx


----------



## hollysmummy (Jan 11, 2012)

smudgiesmummy said:


> yes sure i can
> 
> what colour would u like the writing ?


Yeah thanks smudgiesmummy, ur the bomb


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

can i get one please, iv tried to do my own but can't


omg the hair on that carpet and that was from my rug


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

yea course i will make you one, i can disguise the hair if u like  ... what colours would u like on it? any words ?


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

hide the hair PLEASE lol, any colour lol and just names (if you can) the white cat is Lilly, the other Lokie, the big gsd JerryLee the little one with the hairy carpet is bel, then saxon the dane hehe, but only if you can get the names on it not then as long as it looks nice


----------



## Discotrash (Jan 28, 2012)

Hi,

Can you please create me a blue coloured one with my forum name on it? 

Thanks!


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

heya i would love a purple banner with howard jazzy and oscar in it with their names if possible  thank you


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

hollysmummy said:


> Yeah thanks smudgiesmummy, ur the bomb


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

purrr said:


> hide the hair PLEASE lol, any colour lol and just names (if you can) the white cat is Lilly, the other Lokie, the big gsd JerryLee the little one with the hairy carpet is bel, then saxon the dane hehe, but only if you can get the names on it not then as long as it looks nice


lol will do my best, leave it with me 



Discotrash said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please create me a blue coloured one with my forum name on it?
> 
> Thanks!


since its you, yea go on then  
(haha, he's a friend of mine ive dragged on here so i can just about get away with saying it  )



SnazzyJazzy said:


> heya i would love a purple banner with howard jazzy and oscar in it with their names if possible  thank you


will do , have u got the pictures u would like ?


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

can you see my photo album lol iv still not worked out how to use of of pf functions  if poss would like the ferrets as well but dunno how much room you have  id like the pic of howard standing on the box of food the pic of jazzy cuddles in my arms im wearing a spotty dressing gown and theres only one pic of oscar as she is a moody cow  the pic of the ferrets in the cat stand please


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

yea i can see your pics  .. leave it with me


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

wow that is SO perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you are the BEST!
is it ok if i use it on posters, i dont mind if i cant i didnt want to use it without permission first


----------



## hollysmummy (Jan 11, 2012)

Omg it's beautiful it's it's it's great it's spectacular it's wow factor !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Ingrid25 said:


> wow that is SO perfect!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! you are the BEST!
> is it ok if i use it on posters, i dont mind if i cant i didnt want to use it without permission first


fine by me


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

thanks, thats so great
thanks again xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Discotrash said:


> Hi,
> 
> Can you please create me a blue coloured one with my forum name on it?
> 
> Thanks!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

purrr said:


> can i get one please, iv tried to do my own but can't
> 
> omg the hair on that carpet and that was from my rug


----------



## purrr (Feb 5, 2012)

smudgiesmummy said:


>


aww that is perfect thank you hun xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

purrr said:


> aww that is perfect thank you hun xx


your welcome hun  xx


----------



## Discotrash (Jan 28, 2012)

Thank you!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Discotrash said:


> Thank you!


your welcome


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

thank you again lol you did a fantastic job


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> thank you again lol you did a fantastic job


your welcome


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## LottieLab (Jan 2, 2012)

smudgiesmummy said:


>


I completely agree with that banner!


----------



## Reddo (Feb 16, 2012)

Hi there, i was just wondering if you couldd tell me how you get the banners to load up abit larger please? I've made a basic one and tried to upload it from my computor but it comes out tiny - even though the image itself if quite large, any ideas?
thanks x


----------



## Reddo (Feb 16, 2012)

you can see it below lol tiny :/


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Reddo said:


> you can see it below lol tiny :/


if u want to... send me the orig size and i will get it to what its suppose to be


----------



## Reddo (Feb 16, 2012)

smudgiesmummy said:


> if u want to... send me the orig size and i will get it to what its suppose to be


Great thank you, how would i go about sending you it?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Reddo said:


> Great thank you, how would i go about sending you it?


i will pm u my email


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

Could i please have one saying Leo's mummy?
Am i allowed to use it on another forum??
If i am could i please have purple writing with a blue and green backround? thanks


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Ingrid25 said:


> Could i please have one saying Leo's mummy?
> Am i allowed to use it on another forum??
> If i am could i please have purple writing with a blue and green backround? thanks


yea thats fine, i dont mind where u use it


----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

ooh yay thanks


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## Ingrid25 (Oct 1, 2011)

omg thats wonderful THANKYOU!
theres rep coming your way!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

heya  is there any chance you could add woody to my sig? 








i feel guilty for leaving him out lol


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

lol bless him yea i will add him on it


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

sorry for the delay but its here now


----------



## SnazzyJazzy (Feb 4, 2012)

Thank you soooo much it is perfect    woody sends a very tired thanks as well...his been all through the woods and along the beach today lol


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

SnazzyJazzy said:


> Thank you soooo much it is perfect    woody sends a very tired thanks as well...his been all through the woods and along the beach today lol


lol bless ... he his very cute .. couldnt miss him out could we


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

could I have one made to launch my upcoming dog collar business called K9creations

with hot pink and lime green combination of colours thanks hunxx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Mad4Muttz said:


> could I have one made to launch my upcoming dog collar business called K9creations
> 
> with hot pink and lime green combination of colours thanks hunxx


im just away for the weekend will do it when i come back if thats ok ? xx


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

thats ok no rush for it


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

On my banner I would like CustomK9Creations In Hotpink blueygreen (can't remember the colour) and violet

thanks


----------



## Mad4Muttz (Apr 11, 2012)

Here is the Logo xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## leighhawkes89 (Jun 1, 2012)

smudgiesmummy said:


> If anyone would like a banner making please can you let me know the following
> 
> 
> any colours
> ...


hi can i have one please? im not sure how to post pictures or anything maybe i could email them to you? thanks x


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

leighhawkes89 said:


> hi can i have one please? im not sure how to post pictures or anything maybe i could email them to you? thanks x


hiya yea i dont mind you emailing me but if you havent seen it when you go to apply on a post its got the attachment option under thereply box you can attach pictures there


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## leighhawkes89 (Jun 1, 2012)

i think i have done this right?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

yea thats fine  , would u like any writing on it ? names ect ? , any colour for the banner


----------



## leighhawkes89 (Jun 1, 2012)

smudgiesmummy said:


> yea thats fine  , would u like any writing on it ? names ect ? , any colour for the banner


id like 'Mummys boy Bruno' on the banner please.. and the colour to be blue ..as his a boy lol thank you !! :biggrin5:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

leighhawkes89 said:


> id like 'Mummys boy Bruno' on the banner please.. and the colour to be blue ..as his a boy lol thank you !! :biggrin5:


your welcome, i will do it for you later


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

premierwildlife said:


> Awesome! I definitely like them!


thankyou


----------



## liannebarn (May 31, 2012)

Could I get a banner done please?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

liannebarn said:


> Could I get a banner done please?


yes what would u like ?


----------



## liannebarn (May 31, 2012)

Thanks
Please could I have








Alfie RIP my baby boy








Gizmo I will never give up








Bella my baby girl








Marley mummies boy

Hope that's not too many
Thank u x


----------



## porps (Jun 23, 2011)

was it you who made my last sig smudgie? i cant remember  need a new one though...


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

liannebarn said:


> Thanks
> Please could I have
> 
> 
> ...





liannebarn said:


> Could I get a banner done please?


sorry i didn't see this post till now... didn't show up for some reason



porps said:


> was it you who made my last sig smudgie? i cant remember  need a new one though...


if its the one you have now then no i didn't but i can still make you one if you let me know what you want


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## michelleandant (Aug 29, 2012)

oooh just seen this thread......please may i have a banner done?? does it cost anything??

The photos i would like to use are 




































Thankyou xx


----------



## michelleandant (Aug 29, 2012)

forgot to say, no writing and not fussed about colour


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

yea i can make one for you , doesn't cost anything  , i can add bits of colour as just a border if you like?


----------



## michelleandant (Aug 29, 2012)

Aww thankyou so much  however you think will look best...im easy going and happy to trust your judgement :thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

michelleandant said:


> Aww thankyou so much  however you think will look best...im easy going and happy to trust your judgement :thumbup:


thankyou ... leave it with me  :thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

how about this one ?


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

I'd love one of your banners (again!!!) An update is needed I feel! I'm not bothered by colours etc, leave it up to you  No hurry at all   Please feel free to choose from any or use all of these pictures.














































THANK YOU :thumbup:  :thumbup:


----------



## michelleandant (Aug 29, 2012)

thats great thanks hunni :thumbup: xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Jackie99 said:


> I'd love one of your banners (again!!!) An update is needed I feel! I'm not bothered by colours etc, leave it up to you  No hurry at all   Please feel free to choose from any or use all of these pictures.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


leave it with me :thumbup:



michelleandant said:


> thats great thanks hunni :thumbup: xx


your welcome, glad you liked it :thumbup:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

hows about this ?


----------



## Guest (Sep 14, 2012)

Could I be cheeky and ask for a banner and if so what size pics would you need?


----------



## Jackie99 (Mar 5, 2010)

smudgiesmummy said:


> hows about this ?


I love it as always- thank you very much  Rep for you x


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Jackie99 said:


> I love it as always- thank you very much  Rep for you x


your welcome and thankyou  x



Modwyn said:


> Could I be cheeky and ask for a banner and if so what size pics would you need?


yea i would love to make you one , any picture will be fine, i can make them smaller ect

you can either post the pics here or pm me with them 

i can just do pictures , write names or other words on them .. take a look though my topic and it will give u a idea of what ive done


----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Could I have a banner made please? 

These are the pics that I would like on it.

Ruby









Alfie









Willow









My favourite colour is purple.

Thank you.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## CavalierOwner (Feb 5, 2012)

Thank you!!!!! I love it.  xx


----------



## Guest (Sep 17, 2012)

Oh wow fabulous thank you so much. 

Can I ask being that I'm not brill at these things but how do I put it in as my signature?:blush:


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

CavalierOwner said:


> Thank you!!!!! I love it.  xx


your welcome  xx



Modwyn said:


> Oh wow fabulous thank you so much.
> 
> Can I ask being that I'm not brill at these things but how do I put it in as my signature?:blush:


you can use this code to add it in your sig


```
[IMG]http://i7.photobucket.com/albums/y258/animalize/louie.jpg[/IMG]
```


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

Can I be cheeky and have one please? Just 4 boxes. 
Molly.









Jay









Scruff.









Evie.









Thank you.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

kat&molly said:


> Can I be cheeky and have one please? Just 4 boxes.
> Molly.
> 
> 
> ...


can u add Evie gain please as the picture is showing 

also would u like the names added ?


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

They've all disappeared now. Photobucket's gone down- I'll try in the morning. Names would be good- Thankyou.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

its come back up now ... damn photobucket lol xx


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

smudgiesmummy said:


> its come back up now ... damn photobucket lol xx


does it matter what colour i use ? x


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

smudgiesmummy said:


> does it matter what colour i use ? x


No, it doesn't matter to me, I do prefer the sigs that aren't too big and flashy. If that helps. Thanks again.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

kat&molly said:


> No, it doesn't matter to me, I do prefer the sigs that aren't too big and flashy. If that helps. Thanks again.


what size would u like, like ive already done or smaller ?


----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

I like the way you've done Modwyns and the size of that is great for me.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

will finish these off i am doing when i finish work later and when i can sit down long enough ... i've hurt my hip and can't sit for long grrrrr


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## kat&molly (Mar 2, 2011)

I love it. Thank you , hope you're feeling better now.
Will send you some rep.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

kat&molly said:


> I love it. Thank you , hope you're feeling better now.
> Will send you some rep.


thankyou ... its playing up today but hey ho carry on i must lol x


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)




----------



## bethj (Feb 18, 2012)

smudgiesmummy said:


>


awww Thank you its brill i love it.


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

bethj said:


> awww Thank you its brill i love it.


your welcome  :thumbup:


----------



## seanmac (Oct 22, 2012)

could i request one of my wee rabbit?


----------



## Madawaska (Oct 28, 2012)

Wow what an awesome offer .. Any chance I can get one please cause I can't use Photoshop to save myself

Cheers

Vicki 
Madawaska Maine Coons
Madawaska Maine Coons


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Madawaska said:


> Wow what an awesome offer .. Any chance I can get one please cause I can't use Photoshop to save myself
> 
> Cheers
> 
> ...





seanmac said:


> could i request one of my wee rabbit?


yes i can make one for both of you , just post any details of any pics, colours words ect you would like on them or pm me if you prefer


----------



## Madawaska (Oct 28, 2012)

smudgiesmummy said:


> yes i can make one for both of you , just post any details of any pics, colours words ect you would like on them or pm me if you prefer


You are an absolute awesome person to offer this for people.. If u go to www.madawawskamainecoons.com feel free to use any pictures you want I am mainly after the words MADAWASKA MAINE COONS and colours to go with web page.

If you can't get the pics I can send them to you

Thanks again

Vicki


----------



## catgeoffrey (Jun 28, 2012)

Wow! Can you make me a banner as well please? I want a picture of each of my kittens and the words "Geoffrey and Ruxpin" 
Is that ok? 
You are very clever at doing these you know!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

catgeoffrey said:


> Wow! Can you make me a banner as well please? I want a picture of each of my kittens and the words "Geoffrey and Ruxpin"
> Is that ok?
> You are very clever at doing these you know!


which pictures would you like ? and thank you


----------



## Madawaska (Oct 28, 2012)

Defiantly the one of my Stud Cat, Millo and not fussed on any of the others love all my pics lol

Vicki


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

!! Banners coming soon , just been really busy with work and stuff !!


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

Madawaska said:


> You are an absolute awesome person to offer this for people.. If u go to www.madawawskamainecoons.com feel free to use any pictures you want I am mainly after the words MADAWASKA MAINE COONS and colours to go with web page.
> 
> If you can't get the pics I can send them to you
> 
> ...


i cant access your website for some reason


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

catgeoffrey said:


> Wow! Can you make me a banner as well please? I want a picture of each of my kittens and the words "Geoffrey and Ruxpin"
> Is that ok?
> You are very clever at doing these you know!


would u like me to use the pics from your albums or would u like another pic ?


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

for those wanting sigs that have asked me, can you send me the right info please ... thanks


----------



## smudgiesmummy (Nov 21, 2009)

closed for now has i haven't got use of my software


----------

